# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  #12324 Teo, Παιανία

## Teo

*Εξοπλισμός:*
RB/433UAH MikroTik Routerboard (Level 5)
3x CM9 Wistron Neweb Atheros 802.11a/b/g
15v 2.0A Power Supply + PoE Injector LEDs
3x πιάτα Gibertini 80cm
3x nvak feeder 5Ghz
*
Καλώδια:*
3x U.FL/MHF to N-Type Bulkhead 25cm
2x N Male to N Male Jumper cable, 400 type, 1 meter
1x N Male to N Male Jumper cable, 400 type, 3 meter
1x Ethernet Cat5e

*Mounting:*
Outdoor Enclosure 200x200x70mm
Outdoor Enclosure 240x190x60mm
3,5cm διαιρούμενος ιστός 4m
3x 5mm αντιρήδες 3,5m (συρματόσχοινο)
3χ εντατήρες (τεντωτήρες)

*AP:*
D-Link DAP-1160
E-zy EZ-OM24V12INF 2400-2485MHz 12dBi OMNI Antenna

*BB Links:*
1) RpM (#8602)
2) nios (#15716)
3) djk604 (#4933)

*AP SSID:* awmn-12324

*Extra Link:*
Σύνδεση με τον γείτονα (50m) με ένα Ubiquiti NanoStation Loco5 MIMO 5Ghz

*OS:*
Mikrotik mipsbe-v5.14

*Κόμβος:*
http://www.wind.awmn/?page=mynodes&node=12324

*VoIP:* 123241

*Info Website:*
www.awmn-teo.awmn, awmn-teo.dyndns.info

*Photo-Editor Website:*
www.photo-editor.awmn

*Cloudbox Website:*
www.cloudbox.awmn

*DNS Forwarder:*
10.72.27.133 - AWMN & Internet

*Web Server:*
Apache 2.4.6 (CentOS)
MySQL Ver 15.1 Distrib 10.0.24-MariaDB
PHP 5.6.18


IMG_0129.JPG

----------


## john70

Προς τον προφήτη Ηλία, βλέπεις ?

----------


## Teo

> Προς τον προφήτη Ηλία, βλέπεις ?


Οριακά βλέπω φίλε μου, αλλά δεν έχω ελεύθερο if...
Έχεις κανένα εκεί;

----------


## Teo

Δυστυχώς η μανία του χθεσινού αέρα έκανε ζημιά στον ιστό και θα παραμείνει offline για 2-3 μέρες μέχρι να επισκευαστεί.

----------


## senius

> Δυστυχώς η μανία του χθεσινού αέρα έκανε ζημιά στον ιστό και θα παραμείνει offline για 2-3 μέρες μέχρι να επισκευαστεί.


 ::   :: .
IMG_0129.JPG

να ρωτήσω κάτι χωρίς παρεξήγηση?
Ο κόμβος στήθηκε πριν 7-9 μέρες?

Ευχαριστώ και καλή συνέχεια.
Καλό Πάσχα, και στην διάθεση σου για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση φίλε μου.

----------


## Teo

Τι παρεξήγηση καλέ;

Πριν από 4 μήνες ξεκίνησα να τον στείνω με πρώτο link αυτό με τον dnt. Αλλά άλλαξε η κατασκευή του ιστού 3-4 φορές και προστέθηκαν και τα 2 links σε αυτό το διάστημα.
Γενικώς πάνω που 3-4 εβδομάδες σταθεροποιήθηκε και έφτασε στην μορφή που το βλέπεις στην φωτό, ο καιρός μου έκανε ζημιά οπότε ξαναστήνω την βάση του ιστού και βάζω νέες αντιρήδες. Άσε που έσπασε και ένα πιάτο.  ::

----------


## Teo

Back online!

Ένα link έχω χάσει και κεντραρίσματα τα άλλα 2...

----------


## tsatasos

Φίλε Teo το έφτιαξες πιο γερό τώρα?

Θα πρέπει ακόμα και όταν τον κουνάς δυνατά με το χέρι να είναι κούτσουρο.

Γιατί δεν ξέρω πόσο θα αντέξουν 3 πιάτα σε μέτριο ιστό, με βάση δαπέδου και μέτρια συρματόσχινα.

Στο 1ο ποστ γράφεις:
"3,5cm διαιρούμενος ιστός 4m"
Σε τέτοιο ιστό που είναι σε κομμάτια δεν βάζουμε σε καμία περίπτωση πιάτα.

Θες μονοκόμματο πράσινο σιδεροσωλήνα 1,5" ή και 2".

Ακόμα γράφεις:
"3x 3mm αντιρήδες 3,5m"

3mm είναι λίγο (πιστεύω τουλάχιστον να μην είναι με πλαστικό περίβλημα)
Θες τουλάχιστον 4mm και αφού στηρίζεται σε βάση δαπέδου μπορείς να βάλεις 5 και 6mm.

Θα έλεγα να το φτιάξεις τώρα σωστά μια και καλή, γιατί δε λέει να ξαναγκρεμιστεί. 2η φορά πάει πολύ.

----------


## nvak

> Θες μονοκόμματο πράσινο σιδεροσωλήνα 1,5" ή και 2".


Πυργάκι θέλει. Τα πιάτα δεν είναι κεραίες τηλεόρασης.

----------


## tsatasos

Καλά ναι με πυργάκι θα ήταν το ιδανικό.

----------


## Teo

Θα σας δείξω φωτογραφίες παιδιά, πάντως έγινε κούτσουρο τώρα, δεν κουνιέται για κανένα λόγο.
Βιδώθηκε η βάση του ιστού πάνω στην πλάκα και αντικαταστάθηκαν τα σχοινιά με 5mm συρματόσχοινο γαλβανιζέ.
Θα χτιστεί και η βάση με έξτρα μπετό.

Αν μου πέσει και 2η φορά θα ντρέπομαι μέχρι και να το αναφέρω, xaxaxaxaxa!

----------


## Teo

Updated photos!

IMG_0141.JPG
Ο Ιστός

IMG_0142.JPG
Βιδωμένη η βάση στην πλάκα και στο μέλλον θα "τσιμενταριστεί" όλη η βάση του ιστού πάνω στην πλάκα.

IMG_0143.JPG
Τα σφηχτιράκια μαζί με το 5mm γαλβανιζέ συρματόσχοινο.

IMG_0145.JPG
Τα σημεία επαφής των στηριγμάτων πάνω στον ιστό.

----------


## tsatasos

Για να δούμε.

----------


## Teo

Links updated!

----------


## Teo

Profile Updated!

----------


## Teo

Θέλω τη γνώμη σας,χρησιμοποιώ τους παρακάτω DNS στο Mikrotik-IP-DNS-Settings:awmn: 10.66.180.133 - 10.2.19.1 - 10.2.93.1forthnet: 193.92.150.3Ανά τυχαία χρονικά διαστήματα δεν μπαίνω στο internet ή στο awmn, έχω πρώτο αυτό της forthnet και το αλλάζω φέρνοντας του awmn πρώτο για να έχω ή awmn ή internet ανάλογα με το που θέλω να μπω. Ενώ δούλευε για πολλούς μήνες χωρίς πρόβλημα μπαίνοντας και στα 2 με το dns 10.66.180.133 τώρα πρέπει να κάνω "τράμπες".Τι δεν κάνω σωστά;Υπάρχει κανένα dns που να ακούει και awmn και internet χωρίς πρόβλημα;Μπορώ να φτιάξω εγώ DNS Server στο Mikrotik ή στο CentOS Server που τρέχω πίσω από το Router;

----------


## trendy

Μάλλον έχει να κάνει με την πρόσφατη μετακόμιση από τη forthnet των μηχανημάτων μας. Όπως και να έχει, είναι κακή πρακτική να ανακατεύεις ιντερνετικούς και awmnικούς dns (γιατί δεν ξέρεις ποιος θα απαντήσει πρώτος). Ή θα χρησιμοποιήσεις έναν awmnικό dns που κάνει resolv και internet ή θα στήσεις τον δικό σου στο centos να κάνει resolv και awmn και internet.

----------


## Teo

> Μάλλον έχει να κάνει με την πρόσφατη μετακόμιση από τη forthnet των μηχανημάτων μας. Όπως και να έχει, είναι κακή πρακτική να ανακατεύεις ιντερνετικούς και awmnικούς dns (γιατί δεν ξέρεις ποιος θα απαντήσει πρώτος). Ή θα χρησιμοποιήσεις έναν awmnικό dns που κάνει resolv και internet ή θα στήσεις τον δικό σου στο centos να κάνει resolv και awmn και internet.



Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, υπάρχει κάποιος DNS για την δική μου περίπτωση να τον καρφώσω και να κάνει resolve και στα 2 δίκτυα;
Ξεκινώ διάβασμα και έρευνα για να στήσω δικό μου dns server...!

----------


## Cha0s

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τους παρακάτω αν και είμαστε λίγο μακρυά 

10.26.35.16
10.26.42.17
10.24.69.71

Τους 3 παραπάνω τους τρέχω εγώ, και οι 3 κάνουν resolve Internet, AWMN, και λοιπά κοινοτικά δίκτυα.

----------


## trendy

Αν είσαι πιο κοντά μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και τον δικό μου, 10.14.149.14

----------


## Teo

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά, τους δοκιμάζω όλους και βλέπουμε πως πάει. Θέλω να διαβάσω πως θα στήσω στο webmin έναν dns server, υπάρχει κανένα guide;

----------


## range

> Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά, τους δοκιμάζω όλους και βλέπουμε πως πάει. Θέλω να διαβάσω πως θα στήσω στο webmin έναν dns server, υπάρχει κανένα guide;


apt-get install bind9

----------


## Teo

Το εχω εγκατεστημένο μαζί με το webmin! Προσπαθώ να το καταλάβω...

----------


## Cha0s

Η συμβουλή μου είναι να δεις πως σετάρεται ο bind από terminal.
Θα χρειαστεί να αλλάξεις 2-3 config files και να σετάρεις τις ζώνες σου.

Ξέχνα το Webmin, αν δεν ξέρεις τα ενδότερα του Bind το μόνο που θα κάνει είναι να σε μπερδέψει χειρότερα μέχρι να καταλάβεις τι είναι όλα αυτά που έχει.

----------


## range

> Το εχω εγκατεστημένο μαζί με το webmin! Προσπαθώ να το καταλάβω...


ωραια αφου βολεύεσαι με webmin θα πας στο file manager etc/bind εκει ειναι τα αρχεία που πρέπει να αλλάξεις και να επεξεργαστεις 

http://www.awmn.awmn/wiki/index.php/Debian_Guide

----------


## Teo

Έχω στήσει το bind να παιζουν καποια dyndns domains για δικές μου δοκιμαστικές σελίδες. Το virtualmin ρύθμισε αυτόματα το bind και δεν είχα πρόβλημα. Το θέμα είναι πως θα δώσω την ip του centos 10.72.27.133 ή την 10.72.27.130 του mikrotik να κάνει resolve στα πάντα (net & awmn) χωρίς να μου χαλάσει τους virtualservers του virtualmin.

Υ.Γ.: όσα έχω μάθει σε 1 χρόνο μέσα από εσάς για δίκτυα, δεν έχω μάθει σε όλη μου τη ζωή... Σας ευγνωμονώ για αυτό!

----------


## Teo

Άσχετο, αλλά ο chaos έχει δίκιο, γενικά το webmin είναι λίγο buggy. Θυμάμαι τι τράβηξα για να σεταρω εναν 2ο δίσκο και να στήσω το firewall που εφτιαχνα rules αλλά ηταν σαν να μην υπήρχαν. Τελικά ολα απο terminal δουλεψαν!

----------


## trendy

Έχω γράψει έναν οδηγό για openwrt, αλλά τα αρχεία ρυθμίσεων είναι ίδια. http://www.awmn.net/wiki/index.php/O...ind_dns_server Στον dhcp server του δικτύου σου θα ορίσεις να διαφημίζει την ip του server που τρέχει ο bind σου. Σε μηχανήματα με static ip θα την ορίσεις με το χέρι.

----------


## Teo

> ωραια αφου βολεύεσαι με webmin θα πας στο file manager etc/bind εκει ειναι τα αρχεία που πρέπει να αλλάξεις και να επεξεργαστεις 
> 
> http://www.awmn.awmn/wiki/index.php/Debian_Guide


Καλά range, διαβάζω τον οδηγό σου και έχω πανικοβληθεί! χαχαχαχα  ::

----------


## range

Αν δεν τα καταφέρεις θα κανονισουμε να σου δώσω τα δικά μου αρχεία και απλά θα αλλάξουμε της ip αλλά δεν χρόνο αυτές της μέρες  ::

----------


## Teo

Έγινε range, σε ευχαριστώ! Θα σου στείλω skype.

----------


## Teo

Τα κατάφερα!

Έκανα update στο router:
firmware: ar7100_3.18.fwf
router: routeros-mipsbe-6.19.npk

Ξεκινάει η περίοδος δοκιμών...!
teo-awmn-upgrade.jpg

----------


## range

::

----------


## Teo

5 μέρες συνεχόμενης λειτουργίας και το ρουτερ συμπεριφέρεται άψογα. Σταμάτησαν τα υψηλά cpu loads.
Παρατήρησα βέβαια πως έχω με το thompson που δίνει internet στο δίκτυο πως αργεί να φορτώσει το μενού του καξ μετά απο επανεκκίνηση συνέρχεται. Βέβαια καθε 2-3 μέρες κολλάει. Μάλλον γέρασε, θα δοκιμάσω ενα zte της Forthnet και ο θεός βοηθός.

----------


## Teo

Services updated:

http://www.awmn-teo.awmn/index.php/services
http://awmn-teo.dyndns.info/index.php/services

----------


## Teo

Web Server updated:

1) Apache 2.4.6 (CentOS)
2) MySQL Ver 15.1 Distrib 10.0.17-MariaDB
3) PHP 5.6.7

----------


## Teo

Δυστυχώς, 

Τα λόγια είναι περιττά...

uploadfromtaptalk1429445663328.jpg

----------


## ydin

φακ!!! Αέρας ελπίζω κ οχι δολιοφθορα... 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4, using Tapatalk.

----------


## Teo

Δυστυχώς τέτοιον αέρα, 33 χρόνια ζωής, δεν έχω ξαναζήσει. Ξηλωθηκαν κεραμίδια, από 3 σπίτια στη σειρά. 

Ο κόμβος δεν θα ξανανέβει...

----------


## NetTraptor

Πάντως αν θες κανένα λινκ μπορούμε να βγάλουμε με τον djk604 12324 που εχει δραστηριοποιηθεί λιγάκι τώρα που έφτιαξε ο καιρός. Άντε μην βλέπω απογοήτευση. Κράτα το ψηλά.

----------


## djk604

Ψήσου, ψήσου! Έχουμε και καλή οπτική επαφή.

----------


## Teo

> Ψήσου, ψήσου! Έχουμε και καλή οπτική επαφή.


Δεν έχω πρόβλημα φίλε μου, να το δούμε.

Βοηθήστε με σε κάτι:
Για να μπορέσω να απαλλαγώ από τα πιάτα, για να μειώσω την αεροδυναμική αντίσταση και το βάρος του ιστού, μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω flat κεραίες με n-type connectors, ώστε να είναι συμβατές με τις cm κάρτες μου, για το δίκτυο μας;
π.χ.: 
1) http://computers.xpatit.gr/14-diktya...3dBi-5GHz.html
2) http://computers.xpatit.gr/272-PANEL...l-antenna.html

----------


## NetTraptor

Όσο περισσότερα dbi τόσο το καλύτερο. Μην περιμένεις όμως την ίδια απόδοση με ένα πιάτο και θα μαζεύεις περισσότερο θόρυβο καθότι τα Panel δεν είναι τόσο κατευθυντικα. Γιατί δεν συναντιόμαστε να φτιάξουμε τα συντρίμμια και ένα καλό ιστό. Λιγότερο θα σου κοστίσει.

----------


## Teo

> Όσο περισσότερα dbi τόσο το καλύτερο. Μην περιμένεις όμως την ίδια απόδοση με ένα πιάτο και θα μαζεύεις περισσότερο θόρυβο καθότι τα Panel δεν είναι τόσο κατευθυντικα. Γιατί δεν συναντιόμαστε να φτιάξουμε τα συντρίμμια και ένα καλό ιστό. Λιγότερο θα σου κοστίσει.


Το οικονονομικό θέμα είναι που με καίει...
Όποτε θες να συναντηθούμε, πολύ ευχαρίστως! Σου στέλνω pm.

----------


## djk604

> Το οικονονομικό θέμα είναι που με καίει...
> Όποτε θες να συναντηθούμε, πολύ ευχαρίστως! Σου στέλνω pm.


Καλορίζικος ο νέος ιστός και το νέο link!

----------


## Teo

Κατάφερα με τη βοήθεια του NetTraptor & του djk604 να κατασκευάσω νέο ιστό και να βγάλουμε ένα link με τον djk604.

1) links updated
2) website updated (www.awmn-teo.awmn, awmn-teo.dyndns.info)

εκκρεμότητες:
1) πρέπει να βρω ένα πιάτο γιατί καταστράφηκε αυτό του link με τον RpMz, ώστε να ξαναβγάλουμε το link
2) πρέπει να βγάλω νέες φωτό του κόμβου

----------


## djk604

> Κατάφερα με τη βοήθεια του NetTraptor & του djk604 να κατασκευάσω νέο ιστό και να βγάλουμε ένα link με τον djk604.
> 
> 1) links updated
> 2) website updated (www.awmn-teo.awmn, awmn-teo.dyndns.info)
> 
> εκκρεμότητες:
> 1) πρέπει να βρω ένα πιάτο γιατί καταστράφηκε αυτό του link με τον RpMz, ώστε να ξαναβγάλουμε το link
> 2) πρέπει να βγάλω νέες φωτό του κόμβου


Έχω πιάτο να σου δώσω αν θες.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Κατάφερα με τη βοήθεια του NetTraptor & του djk604 να κατασκευάσω νέο ιστό και να βγάλουμε ένα link με τον djk604.


Εμείς δεν κάναμε τίποτα εσύ το έτρεξες. Απλά όλοι θέλουμε λίγη παρακίνηση και έχουμε ανάγκη από λίγη ομαδικότητα.
Θέλω και εγώ ένα ιστό για κάτι που ετοιμάζω.  ::

----------


## Teo

> Εμείς δεν κάναμε τίποτα εσύ το έτρεξες. Απλά όλοι θέλουμε λίγη παρακίνηση και έχουμε ανάγκη από λίγη ομαδικότητα.
> Θέλω και εγώ ένα ιστό για κάτι που ετοιμάζω.


Εδώ είμια για ότι θες!

----------


## Teo

Services updated: www.photo-editor.awmn
Online επεξεργασία εικόνας.

Περιμένω την έγκριση του Domain από το WiND για να το περάσω στις υπηρεσίες του Forum.

----------


## NetTraptor

Very Cool  ::

----------


## Teo

> Very Cool


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου!

----------


## Teo

Services updated: www.cloudbox.awmn
Online μεταφορά αρχείων.

info: internet - wireless

----------


## Teo

Δυστυχώς μετά το poe και άλλη ατυχία, κάηκε το τροφοδοτικό του σέρβερ του κόμβου. Οι υπηρεσίες είναι κάτω μέχρι νεοτέρας.

----------


## Teo

Up 'n running!

----------


## Teo

Η ιστοσελίδα του κόμβου ανανεώθηκε πλήρως!

*www.awmn-teo.awmn
*
Σχεδιάστηκε από την αρχή σε html με CSS3, PHP και Javascript και είναι πλήρως responsive.
Αντικατέστησε την προηγούμενη έκδοση που ήταν σε Joomla 3.
Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει το καινούργιο UI, κάθε σχόλιο φυσικά είναι δεκτό!

----------

